# Channel 18 (WLFI-DT) Lafayette, IN



## James (Sep 2, 2002)

Before last Wed. the picture quality was horrible on this channel. They just did an upgrade to 1080i. I Think? Is there a web sight I can go to and find out exactly what type of upgrades they have done? Also on this channel I usually get a signal in the 90's but it drops out and pixalates on a regular basis. Would this be a problem with the module or my antenna set-up? The tower for this channel is only 30 miles away.

James


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I do not think there is a website that really tracks equipment upgrades. The FCC does allow you to view station filings, but that would only be about antenna power and height. You could check www.avsforum.com in their local info and reception forum, but a quick search did not find any update.
Really, the best way to find out about info is to ask (e-mail) the station engineer. Often they will be proud of their new equipment.

For station droupouts, I'd guess multipath (i.e. ghosting in analog) may be a problem, since you report a strong signal. To combat multipath, you would need a more directional antenna.


----------

